# appetite suppressant



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Is there any appetite suppressants that work, not clen or eca I have used them with good results trouble is I take propranolol for anxiety and I believe they work against each other.

so was looking for something else to curb my hunger and noticed there's a few legal ones out there but not sure how effective they really are, can anyone recommend anything to help

Really struggling now and don't want to fail when I'm so close to reaching my goal.

Thanks Shane.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

its not a sustained one and its a bit of a boring answer but when ever people ask me about appetite suppressants and want to avoid compounds like albuterol and the ones you listed

i suggest every time you get hungry you pour yourself a large mug of hot black coffee, follow it immediately by a pint of water and then pop in a piece of chewing gum straight after

this without fail curbs any hunger pangs i may get whilst cutting for a good couple of hours

and of course it doesnt really have any negative sides


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply I'm gonna try that I have have heard ice water helps and the coffee will keep me going, I knew this wasn't going to be easy but god I been hungry lol completely pigged out on pizza and cake last night now feel terrible haha not big deal but need all tips and tricks to do this.

thanks again sounds like a good plan, simplest ideas are usually the best


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

There might be changes to your diet that could help. No idea what you're doing right now, but many people find fewer, larger meals better from a hunger point of view than frequent small meals for example.


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

I have been eating smaller meals more often, could try switching it over see how I get on, will give it a go this week, anything that could help is worth a try


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Sibutramine does the job.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> Sibutramine does the job.


it's a great suppressant. However, it has some potential sides. For me, I suffer from a dry mouth on it and it's pretty unbearable.

OP, it can raise blood pressure so your propranolol may not be as effective for managing your anxiety. Heart arrhythmias are another possible side to be aware of.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Any stimulant based product will work against anxiety. Except (For me) Ultraburn and Diaz which make me feel amazing lol. But generally, stims = increased anxiety if already suffering.


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Tempted to try sibutramine started MK-677 last month and my appetites gone crazy could eat all day, so had a bit of a set back but back on track now just gotta be strong lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Proper ephedrine maybe? The ECAs these days dont contain it


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Sibutramine is effective if you can source it.


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

DC1 said:


> Sibutramine is effective if you can source it.


I think I'm gonna order some tomorrow, always had a big appetite but this mk-677 is making me hungry all the time, I can eat none stop.

Whats it like for sides tried the ultra burn with it in but that would keep me awake for days lol also killed my appetite.


----------



## VinnyG (Apr 1, 2015)

Phentermine/mephentermine


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I just got some sibutamine on ebay slimex 15 from china.. anyone used them? they are singature pharma branded who make gear.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

‌@sh4n3

Please update us all on your sibutramine trial.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Ultraburn


its getting it these days and not everyone wants all the extra stimulants. I would love a pot of them right now though lol


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

> I still got half a pot of Ultra Burn, it works a little too well though cant sleep on the stuff. did'nt realise dhacks has shut down, now having trouble finding sibutramine


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Caffeine does it for me


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Methadrone....just say NO though kids...not for the faint hearted


----------



## Stephen.Harrison (Aug 4, 2015)

In my "cutting phase" at the moment. I usually get the urge to eat everything in my path at around noon. So i'd drink a cup of black coffee, and indeed like mentioned before, grab a chewing gum straight after. When I get off work, i'd have my pre workout with an extra scoop of beta alanine (which subdues my hunger feeling) and just have my last meal afterwards.


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Lipodrene defiantly helped me, It gives me the energy to train all day and helps with my appetite.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Amphetamine  no need to eat (or sleep for days at a time). Valium will cancel out stim induced anxiety.

PS you may have a psychotic episode and/or loose your job/family/home if you over do it but we all gotta make sacrifices for the body we want.


----------



## danbird (Mar 3, 2013)

Sibutramine was horrible for me, it was like being on drugs without the stimulation and euphoria , real nasty. dry mouth, restless and headache, never again


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

sh4n3 said:


> Thanks for the reply I'm gonna try that I have have heard ice water helps and the coffee will keep me going, I knew this wasn't going to be easy but god I *been hungry lol completely pigged out on pizza and cake *last night now feel terrible haha not big deal but need all tips and tricks to do this.
> 
> thanks again sounds like a good plan, simplest ideas are usually the best


I find that pigging out on junk food is the worst thing to do because it doesn't fill me up and, if anything, just makes me even more ravenous. A spoonful of natty peanut butter or a couple of boiled eggs fills me up better than 2000 cals of processed junk.


----------

